# What classical music magazines and online websites do you use to find out recordings?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am always on the prowl for new recordings and skim through Gramophone and BBC Music Magazine and classicstoday.com for reviews. Any other outlets that I may have missed to discover new works and recordings?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

This site has been the biggest influence on my discoveries. And what's nice about this is that you're hearing from pure passion, as it's no one's job here to criticize. Of course, there are sites like classicstoday and arkivmusic that can be helpful to see some reviews of new recordings, but I sometimes wonder if they're simply trying to meet a review quota or if they really connect in some way. Regardless, it can be useful to break the ice.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree with Vesuvius about TC. There's nothing like seeing and reading about what other CM fans enjoy. But don't let that limit you: there are many other great composers and performers that don't get deserved airplay. That brings me to the best tip: try not to get hung up on reviews. Pick what you want and not what someone else says is the best. You can always purchase an additional recording of a work later on, if you feel you want another perspective.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've subscribed to Fanfare since it began publication. Given the current stable of reviewers, I usually disagree with all of the reviewers save one or two.

I didn't come to TC seeking classical music knowledge. I have plenty, thanks to 62 years of listening and evaluating. Once in a while I will pick up something "new".

I came here simply as a way to communicate with other experienced listeners.

However, anyone needing advice, I'm glad to offer it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Like Vesuvius, I mostly go through online discussions. I don't bother with what I take to be the official organs much because I'm more interested in the way things look on the ground. Besides, they tend to make a big deal out of things like the latest big-name recording of Brahms' symphonies, which are just not things I need to know about at this point. I'm more interested in music that I haven't heard (or heard of) yet, whether it's recent or old.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I returned back to serious listening to classical music this year after a long gap.
This forum has been invaluable for tips and advice along with my personal favourite the Saturday Symphony thread, where often it's a work new or unfamiliar. 
I have found the 'Building a Library' podcasts from the BBC a great source for recommendations and the Presto Classical website is extensive and includes reviews and recommendations of recordings.
Last but not least Amazon as a great source of downloads and bargain secondhand CD's


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't laugh, but I've learned a lot from YouTube comments. There are uploads of old recordings on there which are neither available on CD nor of great interest to the publishers of commercial music magazines, and there are fewer (if any) trolls or idiots commenting on videos of historic recordings than elsewhere on YouTube. Plus, sometimes somebody asks a question I know the answer to so I get to look clever for a change, not something that frequently happens on here 

Another good source of info on historical vocal recordings (which is what I'm mostly into) is The Record Collector magazine, which has discographies and chronologies of singers as well as CD and book reviews. It's written by and for enthusiasts and it's the best publication of its kind. I just bought a huge collection of back issues dating back to 1946 from a lovely old lady whose late husband they belonged to. Not just hours of reading pleasure, but months!

http://www.therecordcollector.org


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the input... to what extent to recording reviews influence your willingness to purchase? Or are there external factors that contribute?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

Answering your OP:

http://www.musicweb-international.com has a LOT of reviews, accessible for free.

http://audaud.com/classical-cd-reviews/ has led me to some interesting purchases in the past.

There are a lot of active and knowledgable reviewers over at amazon, such as 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/AGLHCU1KX96DZ/ref=pdp_new

More recently, arkivmusic has been also been soliciting customer reviews. Although some customers are quite prolific, I don't know any way to access customer reviews except when you find them at the bottom of the page for a specific recording. Here's one example:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/userReviews.jsp?user_id=169862

ClassicsToday used to have recordings of the month. You can still access the "archive" via ClassicsToday France:
http://www.classicstodayfrance.com/disques-du-mois-archive.asp
I've picked up quite a few of these.

When I was rapidly expanding my collection three or four years ago, I relied heavily on these inputs. I've slowed down my purchase rate a lot, but I still enjoy reading reviews. Occasionally one will inspire me to buy.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

albertfallickwang said:


> I am always on the prowl for new recordings and skim through Gramophone and BBC Music Magazine and classicstoday.com for reviews. Any other outlets that I may have missed to discover new works and recordings?


American Record Guide (subscriber since 1992)

GKC


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Update: A TC member dholling just recommended Medtner's Piano Concertos's 2 & 3, which I immediately ordered.
So occasionally, I must admit, I do rely on TC members' recommendations for music.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Thanks for the input... to what extent to recording reviews influence your willingness to purchase? Or are there external factors that contribute?


To answer these additional questions...

Like I already implied, I don't let reviews influence me very much. I scan user reviews on Amazon somewhat--rarely professional ones on other sites--to compare the pros and cons of one recording over another, but these generally have little impact on my purchase decision. Once in a rare while (case in point: my recent purchase of Wagner's Parsifal), I pore over reviews, even professional ones, with considerable zeal: the album was extremely expensive, so I felt a much greater need to make the best possible choice (for me!).

Yes, you hit the nail on the head: external factors have a much greater impact on my purchase decisions. What are these? The price, performers, how many minutes long the CD is, what pieces are added to fill out the disc(s), label, remastered disc vs original issue, my interest and gut feeling, packaging (I don't like oddly packaged albums that have a non-standard size; an album cover might catch my eye to give one album greater appeal than an otherwise similar one), package enclosures (eg., comprehensive booklet, libretto, etc.), what I already have in my collection by the composer vs what I am still wanting, etc.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Amazon.com

.........................


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Fanfare. The best Classical Music reviewing magazine


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Thanks for the input... to what extent to recording reviews influence your willingness to purchase? Or are there external factors that contribute?


I have bought many discs based on 're views, and regretted a few of them. Now I try to screen these purchases on Spotify.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Triplets said:


> Fanfare. The best Classical Music reviewing magazine


Isn't Fanfare pretty academic? I haven't seen one but I assume no pictures?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I read BBC music magazine, Gramophone and comments here on TC. And while it's specialized, I also look through The Strad magazine for reviews. It's only string music, concerti, sonatas with piano accompaniment, string quartets etc. But I also read The Strad for string playing information, biographies, instruction, instruments and other information. It's for players and luthiers. Listeners of string music are also allowed to read the magazine.


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

For me, reviews, wherever they come from, are a starting point. Then, a few listenings on Spotify will either seal or kill the deal.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> I returned back to serious listening to classical music this year after a long gap.
> This forum has been invaluable for tips and advice along with my personal favourite the Saturday Symphony thread, where often it's a work new or unfamiliar.
> I have found the 'Building a Library' podcasts from the BBC a great source for recommendations and the Presto Classical website is extensive and includes reviews and recommendations of recordings.
> Last but not least Amazon as a great source of downloads and bargain secondhand CD's


Glad to have you back!!! :tiphat:


----------



## psu (Sep 2, 2014)

I like American Record Guide. The editor is a bit of a nut but he and his staff know their music. The magazine also does periodic "overviews" of large areas of standard repertoire. These are very useful for filtering through those pieces that have been recorded dozens of times.

I've gotten the magazine off and one since 1989/90. Missed a few years in the 2000s ... but have picked it up again now.

They will also sell you back issues as PDF if you want to read them in your iPad/Computer and be able to search.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I used to read a lot: Gramophone, BBC Music, International Record Review, American Record Guide, Fanfare, plus Classics Online and MusicWeb. I found that critics are much more useful if taken collectively.
But for the last couple of years, now that I've filled out my collection of basic repertoire, I've been relying almost entirely on my own instincts for buying new releases, and I've heard more good stuff than ever before. It seems that the things I like most tend not to be high-profile things. There's been a few times where I've been unsure about getting something and the decision is aided by seeing it was a Gramophone Editor's Choice or whatever, but most decisions are made on the simple basis that a recording "looks like it might be good", plus a quick sampling on Spotify or other source.


I still have an online subscription for Fanfare, which gives access to the full archive - very useful for finding out about older recordings.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

In the last year, since I joined TC, I have been following the members' recommendations for new (to me) works :tiphat:, but then, to find the "appropriate" recordings, I still use to consult both online and offline (printed) sources, such as:
- Musica (the "bible" among the magazines issued in Italy)
- Gramophone (I have an online subscription)
- Diapason and Classica (from France, I buy single issues from my iPad)
- http://www.theguardian.com/music/classicalmusicandopera+tone/albumreview
- http://www.classicstoday.com/

Just wondering how much these are biased/driven by record labels...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2014)

TC and Amazon. 

I bought the Beeb mag and Gramophone but don't think I'll bother again. I have interactive experts right here! Thanks to you all.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I use Spotify a lot but how often do they update with the latest? For preview before I buy?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Another vote for *MusicWeb* in particular, and likewise a pointing to "*Peter Gutman´s classical notes*" webpage for some very interesting takes on classics among recordings.
Additional information: Gramophone pre-1985 if available, Fanfare, American Record Guide.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Figleaf said:


> Don't laugh, but I've learned a lot from YouTube comments. There are uploads of old recordings on there which are neither available on CD nor of great interest to the publishers of commercial music magazines, and there are fewer (if any) trolls or idiots commenting on videos of historic recordings than elsewhere on YouTube.
> http://www.therecordcollector.org


Good for you - You Tube gets a lousy press, & yes, I have had comments made there which make me cringe with fear & loathing of what ostensibly passes for humanity, but, sub-species apart, not only are there considerable numbers of very knowledgeable uploaders, there are also many erudite commentators.
Believe it or not, 'Reddit' classical has some very 'au fait' viewers too.
Am I allowed to mention the Art-Music Forum here, or is that considered disloyal ? For if we're just going for sites where those willing to learn can do so it really should not be discounted.
For those resident in the UK, did you know membership of a number of County libraries can afford you *free* access to Naxos Music Library, than which there does not exist a greater repository of classical music.
Lastly (you'll be pleased to hear !), what about the various classical blogs ? If we dismiss for a moment the 'dubious' status of downloads from these sites, many of the blog originators, and some of their followers, know whereof they speak.

Deliberately not put in any links to anything, but quite happy to share via a PM if any colleague thinks I might be able to point the way to something.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Isn't Fanfare pretty academic? I haven't seen one but I assume no pictures?


Yes, it is rather academic, but there are some pictures. Fanfare's strength is the quantity of reviews; a typical single mag has over 500 pages.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish I could say Gramophone, but for the past decade, its quality of reviews has been on a downward slope (less detailed, less analytical, etc.). And its website used to have old reviews I find myself enjoying reading. But no more. 

Nowadays, I would read from time to time, reviews on Amazon, MusicWeb, BBC Music, and American Review. Youtube, I agree with Figleaf, has some useful comments and information. Outside of that, I just go by my instinct based on how much I know about the composer, his/her music, the performer(s) reputation (and that of the labels), presentation (sometimes), and so forth. Besides, collecting music was something I did a lot of during the 1990s and early 2000s. Lately, not so much so.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> I use Spotify a lot but how often do they update with the latest? For preview before I buy?


New releases are often available on Spotify immediately.

I use Spotify as way to preview CDs before purchasing _very frequently_ -- both new releases and older recordings.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I also use Spotify for gauging the quality of my CD ripping and iTunes download to verify that there haven't been any errors.

Anyone use the Penguin Guide to Classical Recordings or the Gramophone annual guide?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Article re Spotify growth...

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/26/b...es-revenue-but-not-its-future-plans.html?_r=0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Concerning the above Spotify article, what struck me is that most users just take the "free" option; they want free music and don't seem to care about the rather poor sound quality.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Concerning the above Spotify article, what struck me is that most users just take the "free" option; they want free music and don't seem to care about the rather poor sound quality.


Any streaming music service sucks in music sound quality unless it is pretty high. I still prefer iTunes or ripping CDs at Apple Lossless quality.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> I also use Spotify for gauging the quality of my CD ripping and iTunes download to verify that there haven't been any errors.
> 
> Anyone use the Penguin Guide to Classical Recordings or the Gramophone annual guide?


AFAIK, neither has been updated in awhile and neither is currently being published/updated. Both were a bit Anglo-centric but still useful.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

jimsumner said:


> AFAIK, neither has been updated in awhile and neither is currently being published/updated. Both were a bit Anglo-centric but still useful.


Wow, those used to be classics. I can't believe that those tomes are being published yearly anymore.

I guess that online website are eclipsing publications in the flesh nowadays.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

I used _The NPR Guide_ and recommended works from DG and RCA to come up with a list for a basic library, then the same guide together with the _Penguin Guide_ and the Naxos catalog to select recordings with the highest ratings, if not multiple awards. I prioritized recordings that are part of a budget line or are on sale.


----------



## Complicity (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm new to Classical Music, but I have found BBC Music magazine a good and useful guide....


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Ralfy said:


> I used _The NPR Guide_ and recommended works from DG and RCA to come up with a list for a basic library, then the same guide together with the _Penguin Guide_ and the Naxos catalog to select recordings with the highest ratings, if not multiple awards. I prioritized recordings that are part of a budget line or are on sale.


You appear to be a highly organized man, something I am not. I just buy stuff on the fly.

One thing about the Penguin Guide and NPR - I never liked their recommendations.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't have a lot of money, so I have to select works carefully. And since I can't listen to many versions of various works, then I have to rely on professional critics for guidance.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like I am using TC for listening recommendations now. Just checked out a few Vilde Frang CDs based on a thread here.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sometimes I go on Amazon for opinions. One thing I've learned. That Santa Fe dude and I are polar opposites in opinions on the merits of most recordings.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, this is highly specific, but I have read nearly every entry here, http://www.musicweb-international.com/Ives/, and it continues to shed light on new recordings / impressions.

Figure I should share this gem with any other *Ives* followers, as my gratitude for JACE.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sometimes I have been using iTunes to look for new recordings.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Since I am interested in classical recordings from roughly 1950-75, I read back issues of The Saturday Review of Literature, scanned and available for free reading at unz.org. Irving Kolodin wrote an informative column at least during the early years of the LP. Many of the LPs reviewed in the magazine have long disappeared from anyone's memory, but I find them at least as interesting as the recordings that have survived. Back issues in less complete runs of High Fidelity and HiFi/Stereo Review can also be read for free at vintagevacuumaudio.com.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lately I have been just browsing the public library to find out about new recordings . Not the easiest way but sometimes I happen on some solid finds... stuff like the 27 Haydn String Quartet played by the Amadeus Quartet.


----------

